

Ask HN: mod_proxy for Apache? - bitbukkit

I'm looking in to a software proxy/cache/load balanace solution for my shop, which is primarily Apache-based and med-low traffic (avg peak is maybe 75 hits/min). nginx, lighttpd, haproxy, Varnish, Squid, etc. all look interesting/appealing/cool, but now that mod_proxy is baked as of Apache 2.2 it seemed like it may be a better choice given our existing support commitment and relatively low volume.<p>However, it's easy to find people raving about their nginx/lighttpd/Varnish/haproxy/etc. solution, not so much with the Apache one, and I'm trying to feel out some experiences with how successful and robust Apache's new-ish solution is.<p>So is anybody using Apache 2.2 mod_cache for proxy/cache/LB? How do you like it? If not, but you considered it, what turned you off?<p>Thanks! And sorry for the new account - long time lurker, first time poster.
======
brk
When I was involved in a project that had a similar requirement, haproxy is
what I used. It was a simple, lightweight, flexible daemon that could run on a
mid-grade box quite happily. I looked at mod_proxy at the time,but this was
almost 2 years ago, so a lot has changed since then, I'm sure.

